# Linkage to stand a prop from 0 degrees to 90



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

I always seem to come up with my ideas in Oct when I can't possibly make them in time. I have an idea for a prop that rises from a coffin vampire style (pivot point would be at feet) and then once standing, shoots forward. I figure a scissor mechanism would propel the prop forward but I have not been able to find a good linkage for the 0 to 90 degree rise. A couple of the props Vile Things built (RIP *sniff*) are close but seem to be based on a 4 bar linkage, I want this to rise as a platform. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

thats what I Made it worked great


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Can you weld? if not I know where you can buy a armature to raise. But not raise then eject froward. Depending on the weight of the prop, and how far you want it to travel you might be able to just use a second cylinder to push the prop out once raised .


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks Dark Shadows, that is exactly what I am looking for!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

The Creepster said:


> Can you weld? if not I know where you can buy a armature to raise. But not raise then eject froward. Depending on the weight of the prop, and how far you want it to travel you might be able to just use a second cylinder to push the prop out once raised .


I'm not very good at welding but I have access to one so I will keep at it. And that's what I was thinking, a second cylinder on a scissor mech to propel the prop forward. Weight will be the issue. I might have to use 2 cylinders for the initial raise.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I built a Nosferatu that rises just like you are talking about. I posted a rough "how-to" on my website. Rising Nosferatu 

He didn't jump out after rising, but that was in my original plans...just need to design that. I was going to use a scissor mechanism and somehow set his frame onto a set of casters or a track.


----------



## papabear (Nov 30, 2009)

Working on a 0 to 90 degree lift myself for my coffin. Yours looks great for a guy that says he can't weld. Scare on!


----------

